# Butters and the puppies



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

My feral rescue, Butters, has taken it upon herself to entertain our two golden retriever pups (now 8 mo. old) by bringing them "things" from our dresser, desk, counter, you name it, she will steal ANYTHING she can carry and take it to the pups. She will watch from up high while the pups destroy whatever it is she brought to them. I even caught her pulling tissues out of the box and carrying it to the pups where they immediately shredded the tissue. Every day I find little teeny tiny teeth marks in all the tissues that she didn't manage to steal.

It's a conspiracy I tell you!

P.S. Still, it's cute :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

How sweet :luv 
Perhaps she is trying to teach them how to hunt things!  

seashell


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

Teaching them to hunt? Hmmmmm maybe. All I know is they sure do make a mess with the tissues and Butters sure gets a kick out of watching them do it! :devil 

All three are close friends and it's fun to watch them all interact with each other.

Marsha


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like a clever and very smart kitty. 

Sit back and let the dogs entertain her. Then let them get the blame!

Like I said very smart!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have such a big grin on my face! :mrgreen: I can just imagine her sitting up high, dropping things down to them and watching intently. What an adorable image! Can you get any pics of them doing that, or would the puppies mob you?
h


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

The minute the camera comes out, there are three doggie noses in the frame at all times. My collie and the two pups LOVE their pictures taken but insist on CLOSE-UPS. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Collies! My folks bred, raised and showed AKC Collies in the San Fran area when I was a child. *sigh* Fond memories...

Oh, they aren't asking for close-ups...that is a medical technique so you can check their sinuses. Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha! :lol:


----------



## cat_lvr02 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats such a cute cat, stealing tissues for the dogs.


----------

